# Performance fishing shirts. Who makes the best?



## grantmorgan51 (Aug 22, 2014)

I am aware of brands suck as Huk, Pelagic, Columbia PFG. 

Any other brands out there? Which one is the best?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Field and Stream makes a line of clothing sold at Dicks. Also a company called Jawbone.
As for the best? I have no idea


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Columbia has two different materials one sucks the other thinner light weight one is pretty nice fathom makes a nice one also out of light weight material that is uv 30 also . I only buy the button up ones.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

As far as best? ?, I go with SPF rating and most of all witch is on sale, 

I


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

There's a brand called reel legends . they have nice shirts for cheap .I think my wife orders them from beallusflorida.com or something like that . cheapest place for salt life shirts to. If you order around a holiday they normally offer free shipping plus extra % off.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Bass Pro Shops World Wide Sportsman NANO-tex Dry Inside Long Sleeve Crew!Best shirt for the money!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Hook & Tackle...cotton shirts with UV protection. They feel nice.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Agree with Stan. Serve the purpose and especially if your a fish hugger.:fishing:


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Tried on a long sleeve BPS Nano Tex and it was nice...not too bad for $30.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Cabelas guideware


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

I just got my first one. I picked up a shirt from Amazon by Breathe like a Fish. Has all the stuff you want and about $20 cheaper.
Just got it and love the fit and comfort. Need to use it still. I put it on and it cooled me down. Great reviews as well.
I went with that one b/c of the costs and also b/c it only has one small logo on it, none of that cray pattern stuff, colors, and massive logos.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Check out the "Salt Strong" web site they have some good stuff for great prices !! New kids on the block but still good quality merchandise and a great return policy. I really like their "Vegetarian" shirt !!


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

I have about 50 button up Columbia shirts and about 10 of the no button long sleeve stretchy material shirts. LOVE the no buttons almost as much as the Buttons. Never tried anything else. Hard to pass up something that works. Lol. When my Columbias get old and Holey, I'll have to try some other brands.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

jay b said:


> Check out the "Salt Strong" web site they have some good stuff for great prices !! New kids on the block but still good quality merchandise and a great return policy. I really like their "Vegetarian" shirt !!


I got their Veg tee very nice lite weight weight cotton. Very cool and fit right.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

jay b said:


> Check out the "Salt Strong" web site they have some good stuff for great prices !! New kids on the block but still good quality merchandise and a great return policy. I really like their "Vegetarian" shirt !!


I bought said shirt and I really like it so far. Manages to keep you cool, even with a lack of breeze. Don't know that it would stand up the heat we'll be getting in the next few days, but I'm going to test it out. 

I'm a big fan of the fact that the graphics are all sublimated. No need to worry about them looking like crap after one summer in the sun.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been wearing the Cabela's brand Signature Series fishing shirts for 15-20 years and have been pretty happy with them even with design changes. Though the ones from 5 years ago and longer ago were a better design. Recently got two Cabela's Guidewear shirts and have difficulty getting the buttons thru the button holes and DO NOT LIKE the large "Guidewear" logo emblazoned on the chest


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

CodyV7Mc said:


> I have about 50 button up Columbia shirts and about 10 of the no button long sleeve stretchy material shirts. LOVE the no buttons almost as much as the Buttons. Never tried anything else. Hard to pass up something that works. Lol. When my Columbias get old and Holey, I'll have to try some other brands.


That is a lot of button down shirts for fishing

I have around 20 dress shirts I wear at work with a tie, suit jacket in the winter, no suit jacket in the summer, unless business meeting. Have to rotate shirts at the dry-cleaners, otherwise I would have but 4-5. I am wearing white at the moment here in Chicago.

For fishing attire I am 100% Cotton, unless it real cold, then I start adding wool to the menu...come to think of it...If it is cold enough for wool...I am not fishing

Went from all white Cotton T-shirts to Black Cotton T-shirts most of the time due to fish blood stains that are impossible to get out in any whites. Why look like a slob, if you spill your drink or some Spanish decides to explode in your grasp with arterial bleeding....If it is serious hot, though I am back in all white cotton.

100% cotton sweatshirts and 100% cotton shorts make up the rest of my stylish fishing ensembles along with Levis and Green Grundens Commie-Wear and most times flip flops.

Way back in the Day one of NC Sharkman's Stick men...Crazy Ed the Biker, wore Levis with required shovelhead leakage grease stains/Engineers Boots/Black Shirt in all weathers. Might be 120 degrees out on the deck at Nags Head Pier and Ed was in Black. I was a good deal more thin in those days so I only wore the shorts, no t-shirt if it was hot. Ed was all about Performance....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

All cotton performance wear on Rodanthe Pier.

Redhead took the photo, I think he photo shopped it to make me appear older than I really am.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Garboman said:


> Redhead took the photo, I think he photo shopped it to make me appear older than I really am.


Sounds legit.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Garboman said:


> That is a lot of button down shirts for fishing
> 
> I have around 20 dress shirts I wear at work with a tie, suit jacket in the winter, no suit jacket in the summer, unless business meeting. Have to rotate shirts at the dry-cleaners, otherwise I would have but 4-5. I am wearing white at the moment here in Chicago.
> 
> ...



I'm rough on clothing. Lol. My wife fusses at me all the time. But I also wear them EVERYWHERE. We run a local circle track so when we are working there, they help with the beaming sun.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Buy one get one free till 2200 hrs EST

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/f...FlashSale_R7_C4_BOGOFREELatitudeFishingShirts


----------



## sulsj (Feb 23, 2015)

I've been enjoying wearing Columbia's.

Columbia Sportswear Bait Caster Long Sleeve Shirt


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Comfort colors brand cotton tee are awesome , true to size, 
,


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I usually wear Columbia just because when I worked at DSG I got them for cheap. The ones I have purchased lately are UA and Guy Harvey (hoodies). I love the hoodies and the Under Armour seems to just make great stuff but it is not cheap. Unless I am on a guided boat where I am not going to be getting to messy I usually where natures finest (cotton tshirts)


----------



## ozfishingshirts (Dec 21, 2020)

OZ FISHING SHIRTS is a fast-growing outdoor clothing company because we always put the customer first. We provide custom fishing shirts, apparel & clothing for men, women, kids, & more in Australia. A customer centred online shopping experience has always been our goal, and we pride ourselves in the comprehensive policies that have put us in a realm above and beyond our competitors. Here at Oz Fishing Shirts, we believe in Quality at a great price for our customers.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Aftco.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Magellan from Academy Sports.


----------

